# Which is your favourite ?



## peedee

I prefer the UK for the shear variety on offer. Which is yours and why?

peedee


----------



## raynipper

The USA is motorhome (RV) Mecca. 

Ray.


----------



## tonyt

For my style of travel, France offers the best.

A huge number of free aires in some very nice spots. No booking, little forward planning, just wander and pitch.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

italy, but I have a lot of favourite places in France.
Dave p


----------



## Hezbez

Voted 'other' - as not been to all the locations with the motorhome yet, so the jury's still out. 

Maybe the UK should have been divided into England, Scotland, Ireland, Wales?


----------



## MicknPat

If we could we would permanently move to the USA tomorrow.  

We are long term touring here in the UK & Europe. 

The only way would be to keep an RV in the UK and one in the USA and flying back and forth every 6 months, only problem there is ££££££  

mick


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Morocco for the people, the cost of living and the sheer variety of scenery.


----------



## EJB

Many favourite places/countries in Northern Europe including the UK.
Can't possibly pick one or another as the variety is our favourite. 

No doubt the Francofiles will swamp the vote :roll:


----------



## Blizzard

Although we only get acoss to France once a year at the moment and do most of our galivanting in the UK, I still voted France as its the first place I would head to on retirement 8) 


Ken.


----------



## sprokit

Voted other, because we love 'em all. As long as the weather is kind and the company (if there is any) is pleasant  , then it doesn't really matter where we are. Although it's getting more expensive to travel anywhere these days 8O 

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## trevorf

Voted France but if New Zealand was closer to the UK It would be a hot contender  



Trevor


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Got to be France :wink: just can,t get over there enough


----------



## apxc15

It has to be Spain for me. It's what you want it to be, so diverse.

IMHO the Spanish are the friendliest people in Europe.


Pete 8)


----------



## aldra

Where ever I happen to be at the time 

Thats what makes travel so great, the variety of people, cultures and places to see, all different

The lake district soon then a longer tour of france and germany to follow

then who knows

   
Aldra


----------



## peedee

Its early days yet but I had half expected to see France as popular. Whilst I do not dislike France, it is our nearest Continental neighbour and is easy to get to but, it would not be very high up on my list of favourites! I did ask for justifications for your choice, Tonyt makes some very valid points why he likes France and at least he made a choice, but you could also say the same about other countries, e.g. Germany and Scandinavia. France is also not the cheapest place to visit, especially if you don’t use aires and it is certainly not the most scenic although like everywhere it has it spots. Annecy does it for me but then so does Interlaken.

No, France doesn’t do it for me.

Thanks for the replies so far.

peedee


----------



## peedee

Only 61 votes!  

peedee


----------



## JollyJack

If the weather was better I'd probably have gone for the UK but the weather in France and the quieter roads do it for us.. maybe as we see other countries we could change our mind .. or perhaps we'll have a BBQ summer in the UK this year :hotsun:


----------



## aldra

Its very difficult to vote peedee

Every country has beautiful and interesting areas

Enjoyed Holland, France, Italy, Greece, Spain would go back to them all

weather was poor in Holland we we went so we need to return, people were great

Time now to add Germany to our list

Still sitting on the fence regarding the vote though
Aldra


----------



## MrsW

This is a difficult votr for me. We have done most of our MH trips round UK and France with trips also taking it Spain (which we don't like) and have hired a MH in the USA a couple of times which was very nice and quite different. Have also taken the MH to other European countries which we mainly enjoyeed. As we are just about to move to France and as we love using our Mh there and love the aires and the quiet roads it will get our vote although there are many other places we love too.


----------



## rosalan

I vote OTHER because anywhere my 'van is, is great!
It is my home from home and wherever I stop is new scenary through the windows, new people to meet and more stimulus to my life. Whether I am in a Stopover Pub in England, watching the cattle in the Camargue or parked up overlooking the Mediterranean Sea. What is more, I never really know where I will be next! 
What an adventure!
Alan


----------



## barryd

I voted France for now. There are so many countries to visit so who knows there may be another favourite waiting to be discovered.

I think we have been to just about every region in France and I actually think its more diverse than the UK. From Hot Mediteranean resorts to the wilds of western Finistare which is not unlike the west coast of Scotland, to the massive mountain ranges in the Pureness and Rhino Alps, the gorges of the Tarn or Dordogne to sleepy rural Normandy there is something for everyone. Of course the fact that the motorhome seems to have the same rights as a wandering Cow in Mumbai does help add to the fun.

The fact that you can always loose yourself and find peace and quiet is an attraction. Britain is just too over crowded and don't get me started on the roads or the appalling aggressive driving!

I also like the whole French attitude to life. They work to live not live to work, are not obsessed with wealth or status and certainly the French we have come across have been friendly people.


----------



## busterbears

I voted for others' as Scotland wasn't there on its own for voting purposes (no non-unionist statement intended!)

Despite the many countries we've visited over the years (not always in the MH) you cannot beat Scotland for scenery, peace and tranquility, history, activity options and variety of forests, mountains, glens, islands and coast, its not called bonnie scotland for nothing  

I don't mind the weather or miggies


----------



## peedee

barryd said:


> I voted France for now.
> I think we have been to just about every region in France and I actually think its more diverse than the UK. From Hot Mediteranean resorts to the wilds of western Finistare which is not unlike the west coast of Scotland, to the massive mountain ranges in the Pureness and Rhino Alps, the gorges of the Tarn or Dordogne to sleepy rural Normandy there is something for everyone. Of course the fact that the motorhome seems to have the same rights as a wandering Cow in Mumbai does help add to the fun.
> 
> The fact that you can always loose yourself and find peace and quiet is an attraction. Britain is just too over crowded and don't get me started on the roads or the appalling aggressive driving!
> 
> I also like the whole French attitude to life. They work to live not live to work, are not obsessed with wealth or status and certainly the French we have come across have been friendly people.


Barry, 
You have almost got me to change my mind 

peedee


----------



## cronkle

I clicked the box for France for the same reasons as Barry and it is the bit of furrin parts that I know best (it's the quickest bit to get to).

However, we do rate other countries on a 'go back to' basis. We have been to other countries for a week or two at a time and as part of our longer term plan we know which ones we would explore further.

Having said that we are quite happy doing further visits to France within out 'go back to' policy but there are a number of other places we would go to.

The Alps seems to be a defining point. We would do further tours of Switzerland, Austria, Italy and Croatia quite happily as they are on the list to be done again.

Equally the Pyrenees are significant to us. We are unlikely to bother to go south of them again.

Then there are the 'try for the first time' countries such as most of the old communist block and Scandinavia. We want to try them briefly to see if they warrant a longer return trip.

So, as you can see, that little plan should keep me busy for some time to come.

Ask me the same question when I am too old to take the van out and about and I might be able to give you a properly considered answer!


----------



## barryd

peedee said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I voted France for now.
> I think we have been to just about every region in France and I actually think its more diverse than the UK. From Hot Mediteranean resorts to the wilds of western Finistare which is not unlike the west coast of Scotland, to the massive mountain ranges in the Pureness and Rhino Alps, the gorges of the Tarn or Dordogne to sleepy rural Normandy there is something for everyone. Of course the fact that the motorhome seems to have the same rights as a wandering Cow in Mumbai does help add to the fun.
> 
> The fact that you can always loose yourself and find peace and quiet is an attraction. Britain is just too over crowded and don't get me started on the roads or the appalling aggressive driving!
> 
> I also like the whole French attitude to life. They work to live not live to work, are not obsessed with wealth or status and certainly the French we have come across have been friendly people.
> 
> 
> 
> Barry,
> You have almost got me to change my mind
> 
> peedee
Click to expand...

Good! even though my spell check didnt work! If anyone is confused the Rhino Alps dont exist in France. The Rhone Alps do however. just in case you were getting excited about a big game safari in France.


----------



## teemyob

*France*

FRANCE

Because I fell in love with the country when I went on my first holiday, aged 15. Very diverse country with varying landscapes and for the most part very clean and well looked after.

Once you get past the arrogance, ignorance, self-image of supremacy and all the rest of the many other idiosyncrasies of the French. Including rudeness, they are okay. I tip my hat off to them really. Pity us Brits don't share some of the aforementioned attributes, maybe we would not be in so much of a mess if we did?.

Spanish:

Have to some of the rudest people I have ever met. They were probably okay in the 60's and 70's when they relied on tourism more. Now they have the Car Industry, Banking and quite a few other industries that are quite successful, don't think they need us so much any more.
Some very scruffy parts of the country, littering seems to be widespread and they spit a lot! (like England Scotland and Wales I guess!)

Italians:

Very noisy and abrupt people. Never found anywhere I could say I liked in Italy. But not written it off and still keep going and looking.

Beneluxe & Germany:

Mostly very welcoming and nice friendly people, very tidy countryside and still retains a lot culture. Will be spending more time there in the coming months/Years. English widely Spoken, especially by the Dutch.

Switzerland & Norway

Norwegians are in my opinion the warmest and friendliest Europeans of all (though a lot still bear grudges and as such detest the Germans). Amazing vast country that is now out of easy reach for most of us British motorhomers. Since the demise of the North Sea DFDS and Fjordline Ferries. Shame as we would spend at least 3-4 weeks there a year.

As for the rest of Scandinavia, Eastern Europe and Austria. Cant say I have toured long enough to form a valid opinion.

TM


----------



## peedee

Still France by a long way!

peedee


----------

